# NFL:2009 season



## Steve615

The start of the regular season is still some 6 months away,but that's not holding the league back from announcing news for the upcoming season.
The league's official site recently released some info for the opening weekend and Thanksgiving Day schedule of the '09 season.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f68006&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The regular season will kickoff on NBC on Thursday,Sept. 10 at 8:30PM ET with Titans vs. Steelers.
NBC will have Bears vs. Packers in prime time on Sunday,Sept. 13 at 8:30PM ET.
ESPN will do a doubleheader on Monday,Sept. 14 beginning at 7PM ET with Bills vs. Patriots.
The second game will be Chargers vs. Raiders at 10:15PM ET.

Here is the 3-game Thanksgiving Day schedule.
It will start on Thursday,Nov. 26 at 12:30PM ET with Packers vs. Lions on FOX.
It will be followed by Raiders vs. Cowboys on CBS at 4:15PM ET.
The last game of that day goes to NFL Network with Giants vs. Broncos at 8:20PM ET.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

As usual Steve thanks for the info and keeping on top of things


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sounds like time for a labor day trip to Green Bay...


----------



## Steve615

The league extends its exclusive Sunday Ticket TV deal with DirecTV through the 2014 season.
ST will also be made available via broadband no later than 2012.
DirecTV also announced an extension of its carriage agreement with NFL Network.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f690cc&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## roadrunner1782

I'm definitely looking forward to that opening game!!!!


----------



## Steve615

JACKIEGAGA said:


> As usual Steve thanks for the info and keeping on top of things


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Steve615

The league will celebrate the 50th anniversary of the AFL during the '09 season.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f6bdd4&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

The Hall of Fame game will feature Bills vs. Titans at 8PM ET on Sunday,Aug. 9.
The game will be televised nationally on NBC.

http://www.profootballhof.com/enshrinement/story.jsp?story_id=3097


----------



## joshjr

And of course another Stage for TO to perform on for everyone in the US opening day for the Bills.


----------



## Steve615

Commissioner Roger Goodell is "hopeful" that a deal can be made between the Vikings and the state of MN for a new stadium.
The Metrodome lease expires after the 2011 season.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f6cbf1&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
Team owners pass four new player safety rules,and adjusted the calls on the kind of tackle that ended Patriots QB Tom Brady's season last year.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f6c090&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

The 2009 NFL Draft will take place April 25-26 at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.
NFL Network will broadcast the proceedings in its entirety.

http://www.nfl.com/draft/2009


----------



## Brandon428

With the Saints overhauling their defense I think we have a very strong chance this upcoming season.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
Commissioner Roger Goodell hopes to present a proposal to team owners to expand the regular season from 16 games to 17-18.
He expects to attempt to make his case in May.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f717a9&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

There are several "hurdles" that have to be cleared before any expansion of the regular season games can even be discussed.
Among them is reaching a new collective bargaining agreement with the player's union.
But,if all goes well for Goodell,fans may see more regular season games as soon as August 2011.


----------



## Dansport

I can't install a dish where I live but I work for a D* vendor so I keep up with both carriers. Just this morning the message light on my Comcast box is on and the message is, "Sports Entertainment Customers: in spite of Comcast's efforts, the NFL may terminate Comcast's right to carry the NFL Network, and as a result may be removed on May 1 or after."

:lol:


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:
Here is a link to more rules changing in the NFL.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/The-NFL-continues-the-re-writing-of-the-rule-boo?urn=nfl,150662


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From Yahoo Sports:
> Here is a link to more rules changing in the NFL.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/The-NFL-continues-the-re-writing-of-the-rule-boo?urn=nfl,150662


I was watching Mike and Mike the other morning and they were discussing the new rules. I like a couple of them, but some are just a little too much....


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:
Oops,the Lions have apparently inadvertently revealed a "new" team logo.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/The-Lions-inadvertently-reveal-their-logo-s-hand?urn=nfl,150223


----------



## dcowboy7

*2009 NFL PreSeason Schedule:*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f8347d&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
Broncos owner Pat Bowlen says that he will grant QB Jay Cutler's request for a trade.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f8ac5f&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dcowboy7

the 2009 nfl regular season schedule will be officially released *tuesday, april 14 *at 2:00pm et.

expect shows on NFLN & ESPN.

ESPN.com tv program guide now has their 2 hour schedule release show listed then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dcowboy7 said:


> the 2009 nfl regular season schedule will be officially released *tuesday, april 14 *at 2:00pm et.
> 
> expect shows on NFLN & ESPN.


April Fool. :eek2::eek2::eek2::lol:

*(OK...its actually true)*


----------



## coldsteel

Donte Stallworth's up for up to 16 years for that DUI manslaughter issue in Miami.


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> Broncos owner Pat Bowlen says that he will grant QB Jay Cutler's request for a trade.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f8ac5f&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


Heard that this morning, here is the Jets chance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dave29 said:


> Heard that this morning, here is the Jets chance.


Could indeed be the case.

I'm wondering that the reason there has been limited interest so far is because of Cutler's medical issues.

Even though the appear to be under control, it does increase the risk of a future problem.

In any case, clearly feeling have been hurt ot the point of no return (apparently).


----------



## dcowboy7

cutlers a bear.

broncs get:
kyle orton
bears 2009 1st rounder
bears 2009 3rd rounder
bears 2010 1st rounder

bears get:
cutler
broncs 2009 5th rounder


----------



## dave29

WOW, I didn't see that coming, Da Bears are going to be a serious contender this year.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Tampa Bay Buccaneers make TE Kellen Winslow,Jr. the highest paid player in that position in league history.
The terms of the contract extension are for 6 years,$36.1 million.
$20.1 million of that is guaranteed money.
With incentives,the contract could be worth as much as $42.1 million.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fa4c21&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

QB Jeff Garcia signs a 1 year deal with the Oakland Raiders,to be a backup for JaMarcus Russell.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fa3884&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> QB Jeff Garcia signs a 1 year deal with the Oakland Raiders,to be a backup for JaMarcus Russell.


JaMarcus Russel should be his backup.


----------



## Steve615

dave29 said:


> JaMarcus Russel should be his backup.


:lol:
I'm just waiting to see how that "soap opera" plays out.
Who knows,Russell might be the next QB demanding a trade.
:sure:


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
About a month after cutting him,the Baltimore Ravens re-sign CB Samari Rolle to a new 4 year deal.
Terms of the contract were not released.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fa3075&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

PR from nfl.com:
The 2009 season schedule will be announced and analyzed live on NFL Network next Tuesday,4/14/09,beginning at 7PM ET.
The schedule will also be announced on the league's official site.
The two-hour live special is titled *NFL Total Access:2009 Schedule Release Presented by GMC Sierra*.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fb0c09&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Looks like the Bills star running back Marshawn Lynch will be suspended for the first 3 games due to a weapons charge.
Why don't these guys hire personal security that can carry guns legally? They sure can afford it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I just hope they do a much better job of balancing the schedules than the past 2 seasons....some of the better teams had the easiest schedules...and that's just plain wrong. :nono2:


----------



## dave29

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I just hope they do a much better job of balancing the schedules than the past 2 seasons....some of the better teams had the easiest schedules...and that's just plain wrong. :nono2:


Yep, I agree, although, those stinking Steelers had the hardest schedule in the NFL.(and I hate them)


----------



## dcowboy7

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I just hope they do a much better job of balancing the schedules than the past 2 seasons....some of the better teams had the easiest schedules...and that's just plain wrong. :nono2:


14 of the 16 games for each team in the division are played against the same teams....only 2 games are based are previous year order of finish....8 of the those 14 are a rotation of an nfc division & an afc division so its just random luck how the opponets will be each year,

here is the steelers 2009 schedule:

Home: Baltimore, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Oakland, San Diego, Tennessee, Green Bay, Minnesota
Away: Baltimore, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Denver, Kansas City, Miami, Chicago, Detroit


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Buccaneers and QB Byron Leftwich have reportedly agreed on a two year deal.
He will compete for the starting QB position.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/04/12/qb-leftwich-signs-with-bucs-to-compete-for-starting-role/


----------



## Brandon428

Steve615 said:


> :lol:
> I'm just waiting to see how that "soap opera" plays out.
> Who knows,Russell might be the next QB demanding a trade.
> :sure:


JaMarcus Russell is very talented strength wise. He can fling the ball to someone sitting in the nose bleed section,problem is he's dumb as a rock.


----------



## Brandon428

An example

Dumb-




Strong-




It's sink or swim for him next year with the price he's getting paid.


----------



## Steve615

The 2009 season schedule has been released by the NFL. 
You can view it at the following link.

http://www.nfl.com/schedules/release

It is set up in three sections at the NFL's site:
Team schedules
Weekly schedules
Primetime games


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Jaguars and RB Maurice Jones-Drew agree to terms on a 4 year,approx. $33 million contract extension.
The new deal makes Jones-Drew the third highest paid RB in the league.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/04/15/jones-drew-to-sign-contract-extension-with-jags/


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> The Jaguars and RB Maurice Jones-Drew agree to terms on a 4 year,approx. $33 million contract extension.
> The new deal makes Jones-Drew the third highest paid RB in the league.
> 
> http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/04/15/jones-drew-to-sign-contract-extension-with-jags/


Just heard that, Definately a good deal for the Jags. MJD is a top 3 back in the league. I will never forget that block he put on Shawn Merriman that knocked him on his butt:lol:


----------



## dcowboy7

due to the jewish holiday the week 4 jets game was moved from 4:15 to 1:00....1st time since week 7 1984 jets & giants are starting a game at the same time.


----------



## Steve615

The league's official site will host another live chat session with Commissioner Roger Goodell this Wednesday,4/22/09,from 2-3PM EDT.
Questions can be submitted at the following link.

http://chat.nfl.com/front/index/213


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com & AP:
In other football related news,former Chicago Bears defensive lineman William "The Refrigerator" Perry was admitted to an Aiken,S.C. hospital over a week ago in serious condition.
He was dealing with complications from Guillain-Barre Syndrome,a chronic inflammation disorder of the peripheral nerves.
Guillain-Barre Syndrome is a rare condition that occurs when immune-system cells mistakenly attack nerve cells that support the muscles.Symptoms include weakness or tingling in the legs,which may spread to the upper body.
In the most severe cases,GBS can lead to paralysis and death.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fe76fd&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

NOTE:One section of that article states that Perry is in serious condition,while another section of the same article claims that his condition has improved,and he's doing fine.


----------



## Italia

We're getting closer and closer to the Detroit Lions picking. A team that can't protect the pass or the rush. What a shame if they blow it again. Remember...Trent Dilfer won the super bowl. Picking a QB with Curry sitting there would be horrible.


----------



## dave29

Ahhhh the draft, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## dcowboy7

*2009 NFL Draft on NFL Network *
50+ Hours of Coverage with 25 Hours in HD

NFL Network offers fans exclusive war room access and more than 50 hours of programming over the next two weeks in anticipation of the 2009 NFL Draft April 25-26 at Radio City Music Hall in New York City. The programming lineup culminates with live pick-by-pick coverage in high-definition kicked off by a live five-hour NFL Total Access pre-Draft show Saturday, April 25 at 11:00 AM ET, followed by the NFL Draft at 4:00 PM ET. Sprint is the presenting sponsor of NFL Network's 2009 NFL Draft coverage.

This year's team facility coverage is highlighted by NFL Network's Steve Wyche and Brian Baldinger being granted exclusive access into the inner workings of the St. Louis Rams and San Francisco 49ers draft, respectively.

Day one Draft access from each team facility includes live reports from inside the Rams war room during NFL Network's day one pre-Draft and Draft coverage, a pre-Draft tour of the 49ers war room, live look-ins of the Rams war room during Draft and interviews with 49ers head coach Mike Singletary and Rams General Manager Billy Devaney following each teams' first-round selection.

NFL Network's 50+ hours of NFL Draft programming in the next two weeks includes:

■74th NFL Draft from Radio City Music Hall: April 25 at 4:00 PM ET & April 26 at 10:00 AM ET 
■Five-hour pre-Draft show: Day 1 - April 25 at 11:00 AM ET 
■One-hour pre-Draft show: Day 2 - April 26 at 9:00 AM ET 
■Two, one-hour Draft recap shows: Immediately following draft coverage April 25 & 26 
■Path to the Draft: 12 episodes, including extended one-hour editions April 20-28 at 6:00 PM ET, plus encore showings 
■NFL Total Access: Special editions during Draft week at 7:00 PM ET 
■Encores of Draft-themed NFL's Top 10 episodes 
■NFL Total Access: Special two-hour draft recap April 27 at 7:00 PM ET

NFL Network's in-depth coverage of the 2009 Draft features prospect and draftee profiles, breaking news and analysis from NFL Network's reporters stationed at team facilities around the league.

Following his NFL Network analyst debut at the 2009 Scouting Combine that garnered rave reviews, former Buccaneers head coach Jon Gruden returns to the set, bringing his enthusiasm and knowledge of the Draft process to NFL Network's team of analysts. Gruden joins draft expert Mike Mayock, college football analyst Charles Davis, former Ravens head coach Brian Billick, former NFL General Manager Charley Casserly and Emmy-nominated analyst Steve Mariucci in New York. Hosted by Rich Eisen, NFL Network's coverage from Radio City also features former first-round picks - Marshall Faulk and Deion Sanders, plus the insightful Jamie Dukes offering player's perspectives.

Day one of NFL Network's draft coverage also features the following debates, discussions and highlights:

■The 2009 NFL Draft Class, According to Mayock: 
Recognized widely as one of the best in the business, draft expert Mike Mayock gives viewers a true introduction to the 256 draft picks with an unmatched knowledge of their talents and abilities and the team to which they are best suited.

As the only draft expert with both college and NFL playing experience, Mayock is often called upon by NFL front office executives and coaches for his opinion on players that he has observed and studied throughout their college careers via game film, as well as in person at the Senior Bowl, Scouting Combine and Pro Days.

■Pass or Play? It's Not Easy Being No. 1: 
Should Detroit 'check' on the first pick? The NFL Network crew discusses and debates the Lions dilemma holding the number one pick, the high costs for a franchise making the wrong choice and how being at the top can feel more like a curse than a blessing.

■'Dreamers' Take First Steps Into Reality: 
Commissioner Roger Goodell's announcement of the first pick in the 2009 NFL Draft marks the realization of a dream shared among all NFL hopefuls who have visualized Draft weekend countless times. These feelings and emotions serve as the inspiration behind NFL Network's coverage open featuring hip-hop artist K'Naan and his single "Dreamer."

K'Naan, a native of Somalia who immigrated to the United States during the Somali Civil War, joined NFL hopefuls Darius Butler (CB), Vontae Davis (CB), Darrius Heyward-Bey (WR), B.J. Raji (DT) and Knowshon Moreno (RB) on a two-day shoot at various locations in New York City to capture the energy of the city that plays primary role of where NFL dreams are realized.

Day two of NFL Network's draft coverage begins with a one-hour NFL Total Access pre-Draft show Sunday, April 26 at 9:00 AM ET. Peppered throughout Sunday's coverage will be interviews with general managers and head coaches as well as debates between media personalities from various NFL markets regarding their team's performance on Saturday.

NFL Network's Roster of Talent Covering the Draft:

DAY ONE:

Radio City Music Hall Main Set: 
■Rich Eisen (Host) 
■Marshall Faulk (Analyst) 
■Jon Gruden (Former NFL Head Coach) 
■Steve Mariucci (Analyst) 
■Mike Mayock (Draft Expert)

Radio City Music Hall "Team Needs" Set: 
■Brian Billick (Former NFL Head Coach) 
■Charles Davis (Analyst) 
■Jamie Dukes (Analyst)

On the Floor/Floating: 
■Charley Casserly (Former NFL General Manager) 
■Deion Sanders (Analyst - Draftee Interviewer)

Los Angeles: 
■Fran Charles (Host) 
■Mike Lombardi (Analyst) 
■Tom Waddle (Analyst)

Reporters at Team Facilities: 
■Brian Baldinger (San Francisco 49ers) 
■Michelle Beisner (Dallas Cowboys) 
■Paul Burmeister (Denver Broncos) 
■Alex Flanagan (San Diego Chargers) 
■Scott Hanson (Tampa Bay Buccaneers) 
■Kara Henderson (New York Jets) 
■Derrin Horton (Philadelphia Eagles) 
■Randy Moss (Kansas City Chiefs) 
■Solomon Wilcots (Detroit Lions) 
■Steve Wyche (St. Louis Rams)

DAY TWO:

Radio City Music Hall: 
■Charley Casserly (Former NFL General Manager) 
■Charles Davis (Analyst) 
■Jamie Dukes (Analyst) 
■Rich Eisen (Host) 
■Marshall Faulk (Analyst) 
■Jon Gruden (Former NFL Head Coach) 
■Mike Mayock (Draft Expert)

Los Angeles: 
■Fran Charles (Host) 
■Mike Lombardi (Analyst) 
■Tom Waddle (Analyst)

=======================================================================

*2009 NFL Draft on ESPN*
30th NFL Draft Telecast - First Time in HD

Chris Berman, Mel Kiper, Jr., and a team of hosts, analysts and reporters will be a part of ESPN's 30th consecutive year of televising the NFL Draft (April 25-26) from Radio City Music Hall in New York. The 16 hours of planned live coverage on ESPN and ESPN2 over two days will be supplemented by Draft-related content on multiple ESPN platforms throughout the weekend, including ESPN Radio, ESPNEWS and ESPN.com.

Berman and Kiper, working their 29th and 26th NFL Drafts for ESPN, respectively, will team with analysts Keyshawn Johnson and Steve Young on the main set from Radio City on Day 1. NFL Live host Trey Wingo and first-year analyst Herm Edwards, as well as NFL insider Chris Mortensen, will report from additional set locations in the hall, while reporter Erin Andrews will conduct green room and post-pick interviews with the prospects invited to the Draft. Also, ESPN Scouts Inc. director of college scouting Todd McShay will be a major contributor to the coverage from ESPN's Bristol, Conn., studios.

SportsCenter Special: On the Clock at 11 a.m. ET on Saturday, April 25, will kickoff ESPN's comprehensive coverage. The five-hour pre-Draft line-up will include Monday Night Football's Mike Tirico hosting with Suzy Kolber and analysts Cris Carter, Trent Dilfer, Tom Jackson and Ron Jaworski, College GameDay's Kirk Herbstreit, McShay, and correspondent Michael Smith in Bristol.

The focus will shift to Berman and the crew in Radio City in the 3 p.m. hour before the NFL Draft telecast officially begins at 4 p.m. ESPN's Day 1 coverage will switch to ESPN2 at 9 p.m. through the conclusion of round 2.

ESPN will televise all eight hours on Day 2 (Sunday, April 26, 10 a.m. - 6 p.m.) with Wingo hosting from Radio City with Edwards, Jaworski, Kiper and Mortensen. Kolber will co-host from Bristol and be joined by Carter, Dilfer, Jackson, McShay, and Smith.

What's New in 2009:

Draft telecast will be presented in high definition for the first time (ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD); 
Redesigned compression format will present information along the bottom of the screen and on the right-side HD bar (no graphics on left-side HD bar), offering a true 16x9 presentation; 
McShay will use a perceptive pixel touch screen (aka "the McBoard") to react to picks and to identify best available players and player movement scenarios; 
McShay and Kiper discussion segments will be part of coverage both days; 
Former NFL head coach Herm Edwards will offer analysis both days in his first draft for ESPN; 
ESPN Axis technology will highlight players' abilities and how their skills will translate to the NFL; 
EA Virtual Playbook segments with Jackson will identify NFL teams' personnel needs and how draftees will fill specific needs in the pros; 
Five-hour SportsCenter Special (Sat., Apr. 25, 11 a.m.) before Draft telecast kicks off at 4 p.m. 
As part of its extensive NFL Draft coverage, ESPN will dispatch reporters throughout the weekend to team sites across the country for all the latest updates and reactions, including: Pedro Gomez (at Arizona), Rachel Nichols (Detroit), Wendi Nix (New England), Sal Paolantonio (N.Y. Jets-Day 1/Philadelphia-Day 2) and Ed Werder (Denver). Also, ESPN's Los Angeles-based correspondent Shelley Smith will be with USC quarterback and projected first-round pick Mark Sanchez, who will be with his family in Southern California on draft day. Sanchez is one of many draftees whom ESPN will be tracking and speaking with beyond Radio City during the telecast.

ESPN NFL Draft TV schedule (Apr. 25-26):

Sat., Apr. 25: 
11 a.m. ET SportsCenter Special: On the Clock (ESPN)
1 p.m. SportsCenter Special: On the Clock (ESPN2)
3:30 p.m. SportsCenter Special: On the Clock (ESPN/simulcast ESPN2) 
4 p.m. 2009 NFL Draft (ESPN) 
9 p.m. 2009 NFL Draft (ESPN2)

Sun., Apr. 26:
10 a.m. 2009 NFL Draft - Day 2 (ESPN)

ESPNEWS: 
ESPNEWS will supplement its traditional multisport news coverage on Saturday, April 25 with eight hours (8 a.m. - 4 p.m.) of "On the Clock" team-by-team draft previews, analyzing one NFL division per hour -- 10 minutes per team concluding with the Detroit Lions. Mike Hill will host the first four hours with McShay and director of NFL scouting Jeremy Green of ESPN Scouts Inc., NFL analyst Qadry Ismail and Palmer. Kevin Connors will host from noon - 4 p.m. with Green, NFL analyst Marcellus Wiley and college football analyst Brock Huard.

When the Draft telecast begins on ESPN at 4 p.m., ESPNEWS will provide expanded coverage -- along with highlights, news and information from other sports events of the day -- with host Suzy Kolber and analysts Carter, Dilfer, Jackson and college football analyst Jesse Palmer providing analysis and reactions to picks for the first two hours. From 6 p.m. to midnight, hosts Rece Davis, Jonathan Coachman and J.W. Stewart will be joined by Eric Allen, Pat Forde, James Hasty and Huard for interviews with coaches, general managers and draftees, as well as updates and analysis through the second round.

On Day 2, draft-related content on ESPNEWS kicks off at 1 p.m. with Ismail and Allen and will continue throughout the day. ESPNEWS will highlight the NFL Draft winners and losers on Monday, April 27 at noon.

ESPNEWS "On the Clock" Team-by-Team Divisional Previews:

AFC East: Dolphins (8 a.m.), Patriots (8:15), Jets (8:30), Bills (8:45) 
NFC East: Giants (9 a.m.), Eagles (9:15), Cowboys (9:30), Redskins (9:45) 
AFC South: Titans (10 a.m.), Colts (10:15), Texans (10:30), Jaguars (10:45) 
NFC South: Panthers (11 a.m.), Falcons (11:15), Buccaneers (11:30), Saints (11:45) 
AFC West: Chargers (12 p.m.), Broncos (12:15), Raiders (12:30), Chiefs (12:45) 
NFC West: Cardinals (1 p.m.), 49ers (1:15), Seahawks (1:30), Rams (1:45) 
AFC North: Steelers (2 p.m.), Ravens (2:15), Bengals (2:30), Browns (2:45) 
NFC North: Vikings (3 p.m.), Bears (3:15), Packers (3:30), Lions (3:45)

ESPN Radio: 
ESPN Radio's Freddie Coleman and ESPN.com senior NFL writer John Clayton will host ESPN Radio's NFL Draft Day 1 coverage from Radio City Music Hall, joined by Ryen Rusillo from the network's Bristol, Conn., studios. Day 1 coverage begins at 3 p.m. and will continue through the second round of the draft including interviews with top players and other newsmakers. Jon Stashower will host the ESPN Radio Draft Preview Show from 1-3 p.m. ET on Saturday.

ESPN's 2009 NFL Draft Lineup:

ESPN - Day 1:

Radio City Music Hall in New York City -

Set #1: Chris Berman, Keyshawn Johnson, Mel Kiper Jr. and Steve Young 
Set #2: Trey Wingo and Herm Edwards 
Stage set: Chris Mortensen 
Reporter: Erin Andrews 
Bristol, Conn. -

Perceptive Pixel touch screen: Todd McShay 
SportsCenter Special: On the Clock (11 a.m. - 4 p.m.): Mike Tirico, Suzy Kolber, Cris Carter, Trent Dilfer, Kirk Herbstreit, Tom Jackson, Ron Jaworski, McShay and Michael Smith 
NFL Team Sites -

Reporters Pedro Gomez (at Arizona), Rachel Nichols (Detroit), Wendi Nix (New England), Sal Paolantonio (N.Y. Jets/Philadelphia-Day 2) and Ed Werder (Denver)

ESPN - Day 2:

Radio City Music Hall: Wingo, Edwards, Jaworski, Kiper, and Mortensen 
Bristol: Kolber, Carter, Dilfer, Jackson, McShay, and Smith 
ESPN Radio:

Freddie Coleman and John Clayton will host Day 1 coverage from Radio City Music Hall; Ryen Rusillo will also join from Bristol. Jon Stashower will host the ESPN Radio Draft Preview Show 
ESPNEWS:

Mike Hill and Kevin Connors will host "On the Clock" previews with McShay, Jeremy Green, Brock Huard, Qadry Ismail, Jesse Palmer and Marcellus Wiley beginning at 8 a.m. on Saturday, Apr. 25 
Suzy Kolber will host expanded draft coverage with Carter, Dilfer, Jackson and Palmer (4-6 p.m.) 
Draft-related segments featuring Rece Davis, Jonathan Coachman, J.W. Stewart, Eric Allen, Pat Forde, James Hasty and Huard will continue Saturday until midnight through the second round


----------



## djlong

It just boggles my mind that there's this much hype and coverage over kids who haven't been paid a dollar or played a professional down yet. And I *like* football!


----------



## dave29

djlong said:


> And I *like* football!


You have to *love* football


----------



## kevinwmsn

5 hours of pre-draft talk... Way too much. Most teams are going to take 15 min to pick or longer(Vikes). Thats about as much time as the SuperBowl.


----------



## WestDC

djlong said:


> It just boggles my mind that there's this much hype and coverage over kids who haven't been paid a dollar or played a professional down yet. And I *like* football!


Oh I think they have been paid - maybe not with a w2 but paid just the same


----------



## dave29

kevinwmsn said:


> 5 hours of pre-draft talk... Way too much. Most teams are going to take 15 min to pick or longer(Vikes). Thats about as much time as the SuperBowl.


The time limit is 10 minutes now


----------



## dave29

Time Limits by Round

• Round 1 - 10 minutes
• Round 2 - 7 minutes
• Round 3 - 5 minutes
• Round 4 - 5 minutes
• Round 5 - 5 minutes
• Round 6 - 5 minutes
• Round 7 - 5 minutes


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Atlanta Falcons have acquired TE Tony Gonzalez from the Kansas City Chiefs for a second round pick in the 2010 draft.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80fef85e&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Italia

The Lions were supposedly to sign their number one pick in advance of the draft. Anyone hear who this is?


----------



## Steve615

Italia said:


> The Lions were supposedly to sign their number one pick in advance of the draft. Anyone hear who this is?


Georgia QB Matthew Stafford.
Here is a link from nfl.com in regards to that.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/04/22/lions-in-final-negotiations-with-stafford/


----------



## Italia

Steve615 said:


> Georgia QB Matthew Stafford.
> Here is a link from nfl.com in regards to that.
> 
> http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/04/22/lions-in-final-negotiations-with-stafford/


These poor fans. Stafford can't pass if he's not being protected.


----------



## coldsteel

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> The Atlanta Falcons have acquired TE Tony Gonzalez from the Kansas City Chiefs for a second round pick in the 2010 draft.


Yeah, insane.


----------



## dcowboy7

The cover for "Madden NFL 10" has been revealed:
Steelers safety Troy Polamalu & Cardinals wide receiver Larry Fitzgerald.

The jinx is over so guess its safe as Favre was on the cover last year & he went to the Pro Bowl.

Game Release Date: August 14.

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=sbd.main&ArticleID=129679


----------



## Steve615

BBC Sport recently reported that the NFL has had "substantive talks" with officials in London,England about holding the Super Bowl in that city sometime in the future.
While commissioner Roger Goodell has previously admitted an interest in bringing the game to London,this is the first confirmations of discussions.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/american_football/8016358.stm


----------



## coldsteel

Very bad idea.


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> BBC Sport recently reported that the NFL has had "substantive talks" with officials in London,England about holding the Super Bowl in that city sometime in the future.
> While commissioner Roger Goodell has previously admitted an interest in bringing the game to London,this is the first confirmations of discussions.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/american_football/8016358.stm


That would be horrible


----------



## Steve615

Redacted,wrong info....oops.


----------



## Steve615

Steve615 said:


> Redacted,wrong info....oops.


Let's try this again. 
The league's official site has reported that Commissioner Roger Goodell has dismissed talks/rumors of the Super Bowl being played in London or Mexico City.
He has talked a bit more about expanding the regular season to 17-18 games.
The extended regular season would push the Super Bowl back to a mid-February date.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ff474f&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
Georgia QB Matthew Stafford will be the first pick in the draft.
He has agreed to terms with the Detroit Lions for a record breaking 6 year contract,worth as much as $78 million.
$41.7 million of that deal is guaranteed for Stafford.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ff7434&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> Georgia QB Matthew Stafford will be the first pick in the draft.
> He has agreed to terms with the Detroit Lions for a record breaking 6 year contract,worth as much as $78 million.
> $41.7 million of that deal is guaranteed for Stafford.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ff7434&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


:lol: I hope they work on their O line :lol:


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> Let's try this again.
> The league's official site has reported that Commissioner Roger Goodell has dismissed talks/rumors of the Super Bowl being played in London or Mexico City.
> He has talked a bit more about expanding the regular season to 17-18 games.
> The extended regular season would push the Super Bowl back to a mid-February date.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80ff474f&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


That's better


----------



## hdtvfan0001

What a draft day yesterday - that's more action for the first 2 rounds that we've seen in a long time. 

Looks like alot of teams helped themselves on specific needs, while others did their traditional "hunt and peck" fumbling.

As we know from the past...out of all these first 60 or so players, maybe 2-3 stars will emerge and another 10-12 steady players....

We'll also see 8-10 busts.

It's all part of the "fun" of the NFL Draft.


----------



## dave29

hdtvfan0001 said:


> What a draft day yesterday - that's more action for the first 2 rounds that we've seen in a long time.
> 
> Looks like alot of teams helped themselves on specific needs, while others did their traditional "hunt and peck" fumbling.
> 
> As we know from the past...out of all these first 60 or so players, maybe 2-3 stars will emerge and another 10-12 steady players....
> 
> We'll also see 8-10 busts.
> 
> It's all part of the "fun" of the NFL Draft.


Yeah, I thought it was a good couple rounds as well, it also went pretty fast too. There were quite a few "surprises" as usual.


----------



## Italia

Steve615 said:


> BBC Sport recently reported that the NFL has had "substantive talks" with officials in London,England about holding the Super Bowl in that city sometime in the future.
> While commissioner Roger Goodell has previously admitted an interest in bringing the game to London,this is the first confirmations of discussions.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/american_football/8016358.stm


Oh good, that makes sense. Because I heard that the President's state of the union address will take place in Belgium, the tree lighting ceremony in Rockefeller Center will be shown in Egypt, and the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will be held in Stockholm. All makes sense now.


----------



## Steve615

Italia said:


> Oh good, that makes sense. Because I heard that the President's state of the union address will take place in Belgium, the tree lighting ceremony in Rockefeller Center will be shown in Egypt, and the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade will be held in Stockholm. All makes sense now.


:lol:
Glad to hear that all makes sense to you now.
:grin:


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Arizona Cardinals have cut veteran RB Edgerrin James.
They have also released DE/LB Travis LaBoy and CB Rod Hood.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8100c073&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Italia

Edgerrin will find another home. He showed he can still play. Not a feature back, but still can play.


----------



## dave29

Italia said:


> Edgerrin will find another home. He showed he can still play. Not a feature back, but still can play.


They may as well bring him up here to Cincy, so he can play with our washed up RB.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Saints and the state of Louisiana have reached agreement on a deal that will keep the team in New Orleans through 2025.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81013af7&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Italia

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> The Saints and the state of Louisiana have reached agreement on a deal that will keep the team in New Orleans through 2025.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81013af7&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


That is amazing! I really thought they were gone with the economy, the state of New Orleans, and with LA chomping at the bit. This is fantastic news for the people in Louisiana....especially the New Orleans area.


----------



## djlong

This line in the article absolutely boggled me:

"The governor said those funds would come from a fiscal-year 2007-08 surplus of more than $850 million"

Ummm.. I thought New Orleans was reeling and destitute and needed help from everyone and everywhere!


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The Dallas Cowboys' practice facility located in Irving,TX collapsed from high winds during a thunderstorm that hit the area yesterday.
Cowboys special teams coach Joe DeCamillis suffered two broken vertebrae in his lower back.
11 other people suffered various injuries and required hospitalization.
Approx. 60 other people escaped the building's damage with cuts and bruises.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8101e526&template=without-video&confirm=true


----------



## Italia

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> The Dallas Cowboys' practice facility located in Irving,TX collapsed from high winds during a thunderstorm that hit the area yesterday.
> Cowboys special teams coach Joe DeCamillis suffered two broken vertebrae in his lower back.
> 11 other people suffered various injuries and required hospitalization.
> Approx. 60 other people escaped the building's damage with cuts and bruises.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8101e526&template=without-video&confirm=true


This is such a shame. One of the scouts is paralyzed from the waist down. We truly don't know what's around the corner or what each day holds. Live life to the fullest everyday.


----------



## BobbySteelz

terrible news but I think Jerry Jones will be more than accommodating to the family


----------



## dave29

Man, that is terrible. I just saw the footage last night. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
The league has announced the 16 *AFL Legacy Games* that will be played during the 2009 season.
More info and the 16 game schedule at the following link.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81029dc6&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

This season marks the 50th season for the 8 original American Football League teams.
As part of the celebration,the 8 original AFL teams will wear historic uniforms during the Legacy Games.


----------



## Italia

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> The league has announced the 16 *AFL Legacy Games* that will be played during the 2009 season.
> More info and the 16 game schedule at the following link.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81029dc6&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true
> 
> This season marks the 50th season for the 8 original American Football League teams.
> As part of the celebration,the 8 original AFL teams will wear historic uniforms during the Legacy Games.


Nice concept....I just hate the constant change of uniforms. Now we are going to the original AFL uniforms. I used to think it didn't matter what the players wore, it's how they play. Now, it's just getting bad.


----------



## Italia

The Raiders on Thanksgiving is a nice touch though!


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
LB Jason Taylor returns to the Dolphins with a 1 year,$1.5 million contract.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8104bfd6&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com and AP:
The Super Bowl will return to New Orleans in 2013.
NFL owners voted today to play Super Bowl XLVII at the Louisiana Superdome.
New Orleans beat out Miami,FL and Glendale,AZ for rights to host the game.
It will be the city's first Super Bowl since 2002.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d810681fc&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From Variety:
CBS and FOX entend their NFL broadcast deals through the 2013-14 season.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118003970.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports:
The league has formally opened an investigation into charges by the Titans that the Redskins tampered with DT Albert Haynesworth before the free agency period started in February.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=Ag5KyDSh6MLimc_3O071GnIDubYF?slug=jc-tamperinginvestigation052309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
Titans QB Vince Young says he wants the starting QB job back,or out of TN.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d810a0506&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

If it comes down to that point between VY and the Titans in the near future,all I can say is best of luck to him.
I imagine there are a few teams in the league that would pick him up.


----------



## DawgLink

If Vince wants to start, more power to him wanting out. 

I doubt he ever becomes a successful QB in the future unless he improves drastically in the pocket


----------



## roadrunner1782

DawgLink said:


> If Vince wants to start, more power to him wanting out.
> 
> I doubt he ever becomes a successful QB in the future unless he improves drastically in the pocket


+1 I agree with that statement 100%! I won't say nobody would want him, but he hasn't shown anything amazing on the field to have teams falling all over themselves for him neither! I don't want to be too hard on the poor lad, but if he wants out of Tennessee, GOODBYE!!!!!


----------



## fluffybear

DawgLink said:


> If Vince wants to start, more power to him wanting out.
> 
> I doubt he ever becomes a successful QB in the future unless he improves drastically in the pocket





roadrunner1782 said:


> +1 I agree with that statement 100%! I won't say nobody would want him, but he hasn't shown anything amazing on the field to have teams falling all over themselves for him neither! I don't want to be too hard on the poor lad, but if he wants out of Tennessee, GOODBYE!!!!!


+1


----------



## dave29

DawgLink said:


> If Vince wants to start, more power to him wanting out.
> 
> I doubt he ever becomes a successful QB in the future unless he improves drastically in the pocket


....and improve in his head. The guy had his shot, and he isn't very good. He is just an overpaid Tarvaris Jackson.


----------



## DawgLink

dave29 said:


> ....and improve in his head. The guy had his shot, and he isn't very good. He is just an overpaid Tarvaris Jackson.


Well, for his first two years, he did pretty damn well as a newbie to the NFL

It is just...with 2 years of film to go with...I am not sure what he did at first will work in the future

I would say that even if he never improves, he is still much better than TJ


----------



## dave29

DawgLink said:


> Well, for his first two years, he did pretty damn well as a newbie to the NFL
> 
> It is just...with 2 years of film to go with...I am not sure what he did at first will work in the future
> 
> I would say that even if he never improves, he is still much better than TJ


He had 19 total TD's his rookie year, 12 total TD's his 2nd year. That is far from impressive, even for a newbie.(15 total games each year)

TJ played 12 games his 2nd year and had 12 TD's, far from impressive as well.

Carson Palmer had 33 total TD's his 2nd year, now that is impressive.

All I am saying is that Vince Young was nothing more than a good college QB. He isn't a team leader, he isn't a pocket passer, he isn't a stat producer, or even a mediocre Pro QB.


----------



## DawgLink

dave29 said:


> He had 19 total TD's his rookie year, 12 total TD's his 2nd year. That is far from impressive, even for a newbie.(15 total games each year)


Let me re-phrase what I said because I (for some reason) thought he played his entire 2nd year...scratch that....he didn't so I will accept he didn't do much his 2nd year

His 1st year though (even with his poor TD/INT ratio) was one of the most impressive rookie performances I have ever seen. He got the 1st downs when needed and found a knack to win games. I am not sure how anyone could say his 1st year was anything but a roaring success

But, from that point...he really has just screwed himself...both on and off the field....


----------



## WINDII44

Looking forward to start of season but I am cancelling sunday ticket because I want to watch the games in HD and I have to pay an extra $100 to get super fan in order to watch games in HD that I already pay $279 for. I'll watch the games on network tv, espn and the NFL network, all in HD but they are not getting another $100 from me. Go Dolphins!!!!!!


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:
NFL Network President/CEO Steve Bornstein recently announced a new broadcast team of Bob Papa and Matt Millen for the network's Thursday Night Football schedule this season. 

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story?id=09000d5d810d51ce&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The new broadcast team's debut will occur 11/12/09 at 8PM ET when the 49ers host the Bears.
With Millen coming aboard for play-by play duties,I will be getting more use of the mute button on the remote once again. :sure:


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> NFL Network President/CEO Steve Bornstein recently announced a new broadcast team of Bob Papa and Matt Millen for the network's Thursday Night Football schedule this season.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story?id=09000d5d810d51ce&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true
> 
> The new broadcast team's debut will occur 11/12/09 at 8PM ET when the 49ers host the Bears.
> With Millen coming aboard for play-by play duties,I will be getting more use of the mute button on the remote once again. :sure:


Could be worse...........(Bryant Gumble):lol:


----------



## john1117

dave29 said:


> Could be worse...........(Bryant Gumble):lol:


I concur.:lol:


----------



## Steve615

dave29 said:


> Could be worse...........(Bryant Gumble):lol:


:lol:
This is true...But,it could have been even worse again with "Korn whatever his name was" on ESPN.
:sure:


----------



## sacalait

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> NFL Network President/CEO Steve Bornstein recently announced a new broadcast team of Bob Papa and Matt Millen for the network's Thursday Night Football schedule this season.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story?id=09000d5d810d51ce&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true
> 
> The new broadcast team's debut will occur 11/12/09 at 8PM ET when the 49ers host the Bears.
> With Millen coming aboard for play-by play duties,I will be getting more use of the mute button on the remote once again. :sure:


Thank goodness. Chris Collinsworth ran a close second to Tony "Kornhole" on MNF as being the most annoying NFL announcer in prime time. Now that they are both getting replaced, I can enjoy listening to as well as watching prime time games again. Hopefully.


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> :lol:
> This is true...But,it could have been even worse again with "Korn whatever his name was" on ESPN.
> :sure:


I don't know man......

Nobody is as bad as Gumble:lol:


----------



## sacalait

dave29 said:


> I don't know man......
> 
> Nobody is as bad as Gumble:lol:


Gumble is bad. He is as boring as watching grass grow or paint dry. Trust me, I've done both. "BORING"

But Collinsworth and as like to affectionately call him, Tony Kornhole, are both more annoying than finger nails on a chalk board or a baby crying on a cross country flight.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The KC Chiefs sign QB Matt Cassel to a six year deal,worth over $60 million,with $28 million being guaranteed money.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81149f81&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

I think Cassel is going to be a good QB. I can't wait to see how he works in their offense.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4329428&campaign=rss&source=NFLHeadlines



> Jaguars fans in and around Jacksonville will not be able to see the team's two home preseason games on local TV -- neither live, nor on tape delay.
> 
> Because the games are not expected to sell out, they can't be aired live locally under the NFL's blackout rules. And the team's preseason broadcast partner -- Fox and CBS affiliate WTEV -- will not produce the games for a tape-delayed broadcast, the station's general manager said.
> 
> "The cost to produce the game is exactly the same whether it's in prime time or on tape delay at 11 or midnight," WTEV general manager Jeff Whitson said. "From a recouping-our-costs standpoint, advertisers are not going to get the same value and can't be charged the same. The economics of the game's whole plan change except for the expenses."
> 
> The production of each game costs the station roughly $80,000, Whitson said.
> 
> The Jaguars host Tampa Bay on Aug. 22 and Washington on Sept. 3.
> 
> Even the Buccaneers and Redskins broadcasts, for those in North Florida who might be able to access the stations that broadcast them, will be blacked out in the region.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com & AP:

The San Francisco 49ers presented their new 'green' stadium plan to Santa Clara,CA officials Tuesday night.

The proposed stadium would seat more than 68,000 and have a plant-covered roof.

Santa Clara voters will decide in 2010 if they want to spend $114 million in public money for the stadium.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8114e703&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dcowboy7

*NFL Network to Broadcast all 65 Pre Season Games in HD*

NFL Network HD is going to broadcast every game from the 2009 preseason NFL schedule in High Definition. 
They are also going to have 12 live games (not announced yet).

*DATE TIME (ET) DESCRIPTION NETWORK *
8/10/2009 9:00 AM Buffalo Bills at Tennessee Titans NFLN pre 
8/13/2009 11:00 PM New England Patriots at Philadelphia Eagles NFLN pre 
8/14/2009 2:00 AM Dallas Cowboys at Oakland Raiders NFLN pre 
8/14/2009 3:00 PM Washington Redskins at Baltimore Ravens NFLN pre 
8/14/2009 7:00 PM St. Louis Rams at New York Jets NFLN pre 
8/14/2009 10:00 PM Denver Broncos at San Francisco 49ers NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 1:00 AM Minnesota Vikings at Indianapolis Colts NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 7:00 AM Cincinnati Bengals at New Orleans Saints NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 1:00 PM Arizona Cardinals at Pittsburgh Steelers NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 4:00 PM Atlanta Falcons at Detroit Lions NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 7:00 PM Chicago Bears at Buffalo Bills NFLN pre 
8/15/2009 10:00 PM Seattle Seahawks at San Diego Chargers NFLN pre 
8/16/2009 1:00 AM Cleveland Browns at Green Bay Packers NFLN pre 
8/16/2009 10:00 AM Houston Texans at Kansas City NFLN pre 
8/16/2009 1:00 PM Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Tennessee Titans NFLN pre 
8/17/2009 11:00 PM Jacksonville Jaguars at Miami Dolphins NFLN pre 
8/19/2009 1:00 PM Carolina Panthers at New York Giants NFLN pre 
8/20/2009 11:00 PM Cincinnati Bengals at New England Patriots NFLN pre 
8/21/2009 1:00 PM Philadelphia Eagles at Indianapolis Colts NFLN pre 
8/21/2009 11:00 PM Kansas City Chiefs at Minnesota Vikings NFLN pre 
8/22/2009 2:00 AM Atlanta Falcons at St. Louis Rams NFLN pre 
8/22/2009 1:00 PM Tennessee Titans at Dallas Cowboys NFLN pre 
8/22/2009 7:30 PM Pittsburgh Steelers at Washington Redskins NFLN pre 
8/22/2009 10:30 PM Denver Broncos at Seattle Seahawks NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 1:00 AM New Orleans Saints at Houston Texans NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 1:30 AM San Diego Chargers at Arizona Cardinals NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 7:00 AM Tampa Bay Buccaneers at Jacksonville Jaguars NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 10:00 AM Detroit Lions at Cleveland Browns NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 1:00 PM Carolina Panthers at Miami Dolphins NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 4:00 PM Buffalo Bills at Green Bay Packers NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 7:00 PM New York Giants at Chicago Bears NFLN pre 
8/23/2009 10:00 PM Oakland Raiders at San Francisco 49ers NFLN pre 
8/26/2009 1:00 PM New York Jets at Baltimore Ravens NFLN pre 
8/27/2009 11:00 PM Jacksonville Jaguars at Philadelphia Eagles NFLN pre 
8/28/2009 2:00 AM St. Louis Rams at Cincinnati Bengals NFLN pre 
8/28/2009 1:00 PM Miami Dolphins at Tampa Bay Buccaneers NFLN pre 
8/29/2009 1:00 AM Green Bay Packers at Arizona Cardinals NFLN pre 
8/29/2009 7:00 AM New England Patriots at Washington Redskins NFLN pre 
8/29/2009 1:00 PM Indianapolis Colts at Detroit Lions NFLN pre 
8/29/2009 4:00 PM New Orleans at Oakland Raiders NFLN pre 
8/29/2009 11:00 PM Seattle Seahawks at Kansas City Chiefs NFLN pre 
8/30/2009 7:00 AM Baltimore Ravens at Carolina Panthers NFLN pre 
8/30/2009 10:00 AM New York Jets at New York Giants NFLN pre 
8/30/2009 1:00 PM Buffalo Bills at Pittsburgh Steelers NFLN pre 
8/30/2009 4:00 PM San Francisco 49s at Dallas Cowboys NFLN pre 
8/31/2009 12:00 AM Tennessee Titans at Cleveland Browns NFLN pre 
8/31/2009 7:00 AM San Diego Chargers at Atlanta Falcons NFLN pre 
8/31/2009 4:00 PM Chicago Bears at Denver Broncos NFLN pre 
9/1/2009 10:00 AM Minnesota Vikings at Houston Texans NFLN pre 
9/3/2009 7:00 PM Philadelphia Eagles at New York Jets NFLN pre 
9/3/2009 10:00 PM Oakland Raiders at Seattle Seahawks NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 1:00 AM Arizona Cardinals at Denver Broncos NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 7:00 AM Kansas City Chiefs at St. Louis Rams NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 10:00 AM Baltimore Ravens at Atlanta Falcons NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 1:00 PM Miami Dolphins at New Orleans Saints NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 4:00 PM New York Giants at New England Patriots NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 8:00 PM Dallas Cowboys at Minnesota Vikings NFLN pre 
9/4/2009 11:30 PM Green Bay Packers at Tennessee Titans NFLN pre 
9/5/2009 10:00 AM Houston Texans at Tampa Bay Buccaneers NFLN pre 
9/5/2009 4:00 PM Cleveland Browns at Chicago Bears NFLN pre 
9/5/2009 8:30 PM Washington Redskins at Jacksonville Jaguars NFLN pre 
9/5/2009 11:30 PM Indianapolis Colts at Cincinnati Bengals NFLN pre 
9/6/2009 2:30 AM San Francisco 49ers at San Diego Chargers NFLN pre 
9/6/2009 7:00 AM Detroit Lions at Buffalo Bills NFLN pre 
9/6/2009 4:00 PM Pittsburgh Steelers at Carolina Panthers NFLN pre

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news/20...n-games-in-hd/


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Denver Broncos former head coach Mike Shanahan said yesterday that he wants to coach in the league again,possibly as soon as 2010.

He also stated that he had opportunities to interview for head-coaching jobs for the '09 season,but "it just didn't feel right at the time."

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81158951&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## want2cbetter

Sad about the Jaguars and the lack of sell outs - used to be every week sold out when they first started. Matter of fact, I remember some saying Jacksonville should not have been awarded the franchise because the city was too small to consistently fill the stadium. Then a few years back they covered whole sections of the stadium to reduce its capacity. I guess those nay-sayers may have been right after all...


----------



## TANK

The black out rule is stupid and doesn't work.

Wirtz the owner of the NHL Chicago Blackhawks never had home tv games and that didn't result in more attendance - just less fans .


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Commissioner Roger Goodell reinstates Michael Vick on a "conditional basis".

If he signs with a team,he could be playing in regular season games by October.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8117f603&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Philadelphia Eagles defensive coordinator Jim Johnson has passed away at age 68.

He had taken a leave of absence from the team in May to battle a cancerous tumor on his spine.

R.I.P. Mr. Johnson.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d811853c2&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## jazzyd971fm

The St.Louis Rams have signed No. 2 overall draft pick Jason Smith

http://www.stlouisrams.com/article/73022/http://www.stlouisrams.com/article/73022/

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/7/30/rams-sign-no-2-overall-draft-pick-smith/


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The NY Giants and QB Eli Manning agree to terms on a 6 year,$97 million contract extension.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d811ad43b&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> 
> Philadelphia Eagles defensive coordinator Jim Johnson has passed away at age 68.
> 
> He had taken a leave of absence from the team in May to battle a cancerous tumor on his spine.
> 
> R.I.P. Mr. Johnson.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d811853c2&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


That's too bad, I always thought Johnson was defensive mastermind.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d811b5f85&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true



> SAN DIEGO -- Southern California's only NFL team is having a hard time selling out its games because of the slow economy.
> 
> The San Diego Chargers are warning fans that local television blackouts are likely for the two home exhibition games and possibly for some regular-season games.
> 
> "I think we're concerned about all eight regular-season games," Chargers chief operating officer Jim Steeg said Thursday. "None of those at this moment are close to being sold out."
> 
> Steeg said it was difficult to provide specific numbers of tickets available for regular-season games.
> 
> "We know there's a significant number out there," Steeg said, adding that the team has better seats available this year than in recent years at 70,000-seat Qualcomm Stadium.
> 
> The Chargers still have between 6,000 and 8,000 tickets available for the exhibition opener against the Seattle Seahawks on Aug. 15 and more than that for the exhibition game against the San Francisco 49ers on Sept. 4, Steeg said.
> 
> The Chargers haven't had an exhibition blackout since 2006 or a regular-season blackout since 2004.


----------



## Steve615

A reminder for the NFL fans:

The Titans and Bills will play in the Hall Of Fame Game at 8PM EDT on NBC this evening.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

From espn.com:

Michael Vick has signed a 2 year deal with the Philadelphia Eagles.








http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4397938


----------



## Steve615

Thanks for the info. 

I just read about this a few minutes ago on nfl.com.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d811df48c&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true



jazzyd971fm said:


> From espn.com:
> 
> Michael Vick has signed a 2 year deal with the Philadelphia Eagles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4397938


----------



## Garyunc

Anyone know why Redskins vs Ravens would be blacked out in North Carolina tonight? It is carried on MASN2 -641. North Carolina is Panthers territory of course. I could understand if there was a local channel carrying the game but I can't find one.


----------



## coldsteel

No clue, but there's the replay at 3 PM EST on NFL Network.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

NFL Network is adding what they call a "new" channel,titled *RedZone* for the upcoming season.

IIRC,I think this "new" channel was tied to the NFL Sunday Ticket package in the previous years.

More info at the following link.

http://redzonetv.nfl.com/


----------



## sorahl

ok. this is probaby a dumb question. how do i find out what games will be viewable in my area each week?


----------



## sigma1914

sorahl said:


> ok. this is probaby a dumb question. how do i find out what games will be viewable in my area each week?


I assume NJ will get every NYJ & NYG games. Maybe each Philly game, too. Also, coverage maps are released each week on sites like www.hdsportsguide.com


----------



## DCSholtis

http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2009/08/17/sources-raiders-coach-tom-cable-punched-assistant-during-alterc/

All's well in Raider Nation.


----------



## jazzyd971fm

sorahl said:


> ok. this is probaby a dumb question. how do i find out what games will be viewable in my area each week?


You may want to also try http://www.the506.com/nflmaps/


----------



## jazzyd971fm

DCSholtis said:


> http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2009/08/17/sources-raiders-coach-tom-cable-punched-assistant-during-alterc/
> 
> All's well in Raider Nation.


I see


----------



## jazzyd971fm

From espn.com

NFL & NBC agree to extend "Sunday Night Football" for 2 years

http://sports.espn.go com/nfl/news/story?id=4410040


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Former NY Giants WR Plaxico Burress pleads guilty to one count of attempted criminal possession of a weapon.

This is a lesser charge than what he initially faced.

Under a plea agreement,Burress agreed to a two-year prison sentence and two years of supervised release.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8120484f&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Napa,CA police reopen probe into alleged fight between Raiders coaches.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8120d1c3&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The San Diego Chargers agree to terms on a six-year,$92 million contract extension with QB Philip Rivers.

The extension will keep Rivers with the Chargers through 2015.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8121e471&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Whoa, that's a lot of money for one good year. Hope he doesn't pull a Derek Anderson on them this year.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

NE Patriots LB Tedy Bruschi retires after 13 seasons.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812455f9&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## jazzyd971fm

From espn.com.

Roger Goodell rules Michael Vick can return to regular season play after week 2.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4442627


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Buffalo Bills have fired offensive coordinator Turk Schonert.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812612a7&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

In other news,the league has fined Minnesota Vikings QB Brett Favre $10,000 for his crack-back block on Houston Texans DB Eugene Wilson in a recent preseason game.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81261e91&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Patriots trade veteran DL Richard Seymour to the Raiders for a first round pick in the 2011 draft.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8126b427&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The Raiders release veteran QB Jeff Garcia.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81268bce&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

Chargers LB Shawne Merriman was arrested today on charges of choking and restraining his girlfriend as she tried to leave his residence in the San Diego area.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8126bbe6&template=without-video&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Detroit Lions rookie QB Matthew Stafford will be the starter for the season opener vs. the Saints.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8126f449&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

I would have thought that he would have been the starter around week 3 or 4, and not throw him to the wolves right away(with that OL).


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Cleveland Browns have picked Brady Quinn as their starting QB.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812792be&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

John Madden will serve as a special advisor to league commissioner Roger Goodell.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8127f0be&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true

As part of his unpaid position,Mr. Madden will chair the coaches group in the Competition Committee.

He will also participate in meetings of a GM committee and be part of a weekly call with Goodell or another league official to discuss issues from the previous week's games.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

I'm speechless!!!!!!!!!
What a way for Denver to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave29

ARKDTVfan said:


> I'm speechless!!!!!!!!!
> What a way for Denver to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 No kidding


----------



## coldsteel

Dude, that was an awesome game in Oakland last night. That WAS a TD for the Raiders, that was a very bad call by the ref and the replay guys. And chucking it for a TD on 4th and 15????? Wish he was that good the rest of the game however...

If the Defense for Oakland had played like they did in the first 3 quarters at the end, they would have won.


----------



## Steve615

Early season injuries have affected some teams.

1. The Chicago Bears have lost MLB Brian Urlacher for the season with a dislocated wrist.

http://www.chicagobears.com/news/NewsStory.asp?story_id=6106

2. Philadelphia Eagles QB Donovan McNabb is out indefinitely with a fractured rib.

http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/news/Story.asp?story_id=18726

3. Although Seattle Seahawks QB Matt Hasselbeck has a fractured rib,head coach Jim Mora,Jr. is not ruling him out for Sunday's game vs. the Bears.

http://blog.seahawks.com/2009/09/23/injury-updates/

4. Pittsburgh Steelers S Troy Polamalu's "best case scenario" is possibly returning in 3-6 weeks as he deals with a tear in his left MCL.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8129f387&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Chargers RB LaDainian Tomlinson will be held out for a second consecutive week,with a sprained right ankle.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812e7c54&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

I think this may be the "passing of the torch" for LT.


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo Sports & AP:

The Detroit Lions have ended their 19 game losing streak.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/recap?gid=20090927008


----------



## coldsteel

Yeah, yet another bailout to Detroit from Washington.....


----------



## roadrunner1782

Steve615 said:


> From Yahoo Sports & AP:
> 
> The Detroit Lions have ended their 19 game losing streak.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/recap?gid=20090927008


Go Detroit! Now if the Titans would only win a game!:nono2:


----------



## dave29

coldsteel said:


> Yeah, yet another bailout to Detroit from Washington.....


That's a pretty good one:lol:


----------



## coldsteel

Unfortunately, I cannot take credit for it, a friend posted that on the Star Fleet Battles forum late last night.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

A person familiar with Dolphins QB Chad Pennington's injury condition says he has dislocated his right shoulder.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812feff9&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

The team has not released any official word on Pennington yet.


----------



## dave29

coldsteel said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot take credit for it, a friend posted that on the Star Fleet Battles forum late last night.


Those guys like football?

J/K:lol:


----------



## rey_1178

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> 
> A person familiar with Dolphins QB Chad Pennington's injury condition says he has dislocated his right shoulder.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812feff9&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true
> 
> The team has not released any official word on Pennington yet.


well he's out for the season and this might be it for him. may not have the best arm but he sure is one of the smartest qb's out there and knows how to win. definitely the best qb we've had since marino left 1999.


----------



## Steve615

From dnj.com:

Titans P Craig Hentrich is placed on IR,ending his season and possibly his NFL career.

http://www.dnj.com/article/20091001/SPORTS/91001030/1002/rss


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve615 said:


> From dnj.com:
> 
> Titans P Craig Hentrich is placed on IR,ending his season and possibly his NFL career.
> 
> http://www.dnj.com/article/20091001/SPORTS/91001030/1002/rss


Bummer. He was a great punter for the Packers.

Also pleased to see he's going to continue to help the team for the rest of the season.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TJStaar

I think Ron Wolf said his biggest mistake was not re-signing him. Especially true in light of the punting troubles the Packers have had recently. I still can't watch Seattle play and see Jon Ryan booming punts all over.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Houston Texans rookie TE Anthony Hill became the first NFL player diagnosed with the H1N1 flu when he was hospitalized in Houston this week.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81316bbc&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true

Hill is the only player on the team believed to have the flu,and other players are being monitored,according to Texans VP of communications Tony Wyllie.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The San Francisco 49ers and rookie WR Michael Crabtree have agreed to terms on a six-year contract.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81339261&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Steelers place veteran DE Aaron Smith on IR,ending his season with a shoulder injury.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d813620f6&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Indianapolis Colts K Adam Vinatieri is out 4-6 weeks after undergoing arthroscopic surgery to remove a piece of cartilage in his right knee.

The team has waived DT Ed Johnson and signed veteran K Matt Stover to fill in for Vinatieri while recovers from the surgery.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81367415&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## jazzyd971fm

From espn.com:

St.Louis Rams trade LB Will Witherspoon to the Philadelphia Eagles for WR Brandon Gibson & a 5th round pick in 2010.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?=id4580705


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Chicago Bears sign QB Jay Cutler to a two-year extension.

The deal runs through the 2013 season,with about $20 million guaranteed and roughly $30 million in new money.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81394156&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From wkrn.com:

Tennessee Titans head coach Jeff Fisher announced today that Vince Young will take over as the starting QB for the remainder of the season.

http://www.wkrn.com/global/story.asp?s=11407385


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From wkrn.com:
> 
> Tennessee Titans head coach Jeff Fisher announced today that Vince Young will take over as the starting QB for the remainder of the season.
> 
> http://www.wkrn.com/global/story.asp?s=11407385


I don' think Fisher had a choice :lol: (owner initiated)


----------



## roadrunner1782

dave29 said:


> I don' think Fisher had a choice :lol: (owner initiated)


Yeah the owner really wants to see if VY is the future of the Titans. I hope he does well, but I don't think he will.


----------



## Steve615

That is correct Dave.

According to various media outlets/reports,the QB change from Collins to Young was a direct order from team owner Bud Adams.

Recent news from the Nashville area suggests that Fisher and Collins are not happy at all in regards to the change of direction.

I would not be surprised to see Fisher coaching elsewhere in the near future. 



dave29 said:


> I don' think Fisher had a choice :lol: (owner initiated)


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Kansas City Chiefs release RB Larry Johnson.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81411012&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## coldsteel

Steve615 said:


> That is correct Dave.
> 
> According to various media outlets/reports,the QB change from Collins to Young was a direct order from team owner Bud Adams.
> 
> Recent news from the Nashville area suggests that Fisher and Collins are not happy at all in regards to the change of direction.
> 
> I would not be surprised to see Fisher coaching elsewhere in the near future.


Seems to have worked. They won.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Titans owner Bud Adams got a little "excited" with the 41-17 win over Buffalo yesterday. :sure:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8143f1b9&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Bengals show an interest in ex-Chiefs RB Larry Johnson.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8144058d&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Jon Gruden agrees to a multiyear extension with ESPN for Monday Night Football and other projects.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8143f214&template=without-video&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

ABC affiliate WKRN in Nashville recently reported on-air that Adams has been fined $250,000 by the league for his "gestures".



Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> 
> Titans owner Bud Adams got a little "excited" with the 41-17 win over Buffalo yesterday. :sure:
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8143f1b9&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

That fine was recently confirmed on nfl.com.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8143f1b9&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true



Steve615 said:


> ABC affiliate WKRN in Nashville recently reported on-air that Adams has been fined $250,000 by the league for his "gestures".


----------



## DCSholtis

There goes my fantasy league team. 

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/11/18/dolphins-rb-brown-out-for-season/


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Two more local TV markets will be blacked out this weekend.

Detroit and Jacksonville.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81452f3c&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

DCSholtis said:


> There goes my fantasy league team.
> 
> http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/11/18/dolphins-rb-brown-out-for-season/


Westbrook having 2 concussions in his last 2 games doesn't help either.

I had Brown as a backup, so I'm still OK.


----------



## DCSholtis

dave29 said:


> Westbrook having 2 concussions in his last 2 games doesn't help either.
> 
> I had Brown as a backup, so I'm still OK.


As luck would have it, Brown AND Turner were my starters and my reserves were mostly WRs so I had to hurry and claim a few RBs off waivers. :lol:


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Vikings extend their contract with head coach Brad Childress through the 2013 season.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81453b94&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

According to a recent article posted on Yahoo Sports,if Titans RB Chris Johnson breaks 2,000 rushing yards this season,his bank account will be a little bit lighter. :sure:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-inconvenienttruths120209&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Further down that page contains some talk of a possible "breach of contract" between Titans owner Bud Adams and head coach Jeff Fisher.


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> According to a recent article posted on Yahoo Sports,if Titans RB Chris Johnson breaks 2,000 rushing yards this season,his bank account will be a little bit lighter. :sure:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=cr-inconvenienttruths120209&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> Further down that page contains some talk of a possible "breach of contract" between Titans owner Bud Adams and head coach Jeff Fisher.


I think he'll do it, the final games have weak run D's or are missing big time tacklers due to injury.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> 
> The Vikings extend their contract with head coach Brad Childress through the 2013 season.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81453b94&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


That one came as a surprise....figured if they get wiped out in the first round of the playoffs...they'd can him. He's been mostly a bust there until old Brett showed up...and that will likely be a one-year-wonder season story.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So the Colts and Saints are both 12-0, (maybe soon to be 13-0) but after 13 weeks, how is it that they haven't played each other yet?


----------



## coldsteel

TheRatPatrol said:


> So the Colts and Saints are both 12-0, (maybe soon to be 13-0) but after 13 weeks, how is it that they haven't played each other yet?


They didn't happen to be scheduled to play each other this season. The schedule came out over the summer.

Oh, and how bout dem Skins!!!


----------



## Steve615

From AP and nfl.com:

Bengals WR Chris Henry is hospitalized with life-threatening injuries in North Carolina.

It has been reported that he fell out of the back of a pickup truck and suffered "serious injuries" during a domestic dispute with his fiancee,Charlotte-Mecklenburg police stated earlier today.

Henry was placed on season ending IR by the Bengals after breaking his left forearm during a win over the Ravens on 11/8.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81505a3a&template=with-video&confirm=true


----------



## cheryl10

condolences to Chris Henry's family. this is an extremely sad time for them.


----------



## Steve615

cheryl10 said:


> condolences to Chris Henry's family. this is an extremely sad time for them.


Agreed.

R.I.P. Chris.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

With the regular season winding down, here is a link to an up-to-date "Playoff Picture" page from the league's official site.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d8147d1c0&template=no-right-rail-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

Mike Holmgren agrees to join the Cleveland Browns as team president.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81529f1a&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

The Tennessee Titans defense takes two big hits with the loss of LBs Keith Bullock (torn left ACL) and David Thornton (shoulder surgery).

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81529172&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## dave29

Steve615 said:


> From nfl.com:
> 
> Mike Holmgren agrees to join the Cleveland Browns as team president.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81529f1a&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


I figured he was gonna take that job when he turned the Hawks down.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Mike Holmgren agrees to join the Cleveland Browns as team president.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d81529f1a&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


His dream job during his whole career...only not there.


----------



## Steve615

From nfl.com:

NBC's flex schedule will move next week's Bengals vs. Jets game from 1PM ET to the Sunday night slot,at 8:30PM ET.

The Eagles vs. Cowboys game has been moved from 1PM ET to 4:15PM ET start time.
The game will be broadcast on FOX as originally scheduled.

http://blogs.nfl.com/2009/12/27/bengals-jets-matchup-in-week-17-moved-to-late-slot/


----------



## dave29

Peyton wins his fourth MVP award.

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...004/SPORTS/Manning-makes-history-4-MVP-awards


----------



## Dario33

Helluva Packer / Cards game today. :up:


----------



## dave29

Dario33 said:


> Helluva Packer / Cards game today. :up:


Only good game all weekend.


----------

